# Blue and Black Cohosh to Complete Miscarriage



## silversnow

Hi there, I'm new here and hoping to find advice on having a natural miscarriage. 

Almost three weeks ago, I found out that I had a blighted ovum at my first appointment, which would have been 9 weeks. Since my uterus was only about 7 weeks along, my midwife and I decided it would be best to wait for a natural miscarriage. 

Unfortunately, I'm still waiting. It has been such a painful process to deal with the heartbreak, while trying to be patient while my body takes its time to complete the miscarriage. While I've had intense lower back pain for a week, I've only had sporadic spotting in the past few days.

After an examination by my midwife last Friday, she told me that my HCG levels have dropped down to 11,000 (from 46,000 two weeks prior). She advised me that I am still in the safe zone (one month). But that within the next couple of weeks, I should consider Misoprostol to induce. I took home the prescription and began researching natural herbs to get the process started.

I realize that induction by pharmaceuticals or herbal remedies are not that different, but I feel safer trying the herbal route first. If that doesn't work, my plan is to go ahead withe the Misoprostol. 

After a full weekend of researching, I spoke to another one of my midwives, and she told me about black cohosh and blue cohosh. She gave me instructions per herbal doctor Susun Weed's "Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year" - which is 20 drops of each every hour for five hours. 

I'm wondering if anyone out there has used this method (or other herbs) to complete a miscarriage? If so, I'd love to hear about your experiences. Thank you in advance.


----------

